# AC Schnitzer E63



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

_
Picture courtesy of SuperBMW, M5board.com_


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

What's the deal with the'moustache' thing? The wheels are OK at best, but they're not very Schnitzer. ACS is quickly going the way of Hamann


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> _
> Picture courtesy of SuperBMW, M5board.com_


It looks like it has a happy face compared to the stock mean face.


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

4th Coupe said:


> It looks like it has a happy face compared to the stock mean face.


How can I put my "M6 OGRE" number plate on something looking that happy.


----------

